# MS Office Version über Registry raussuchen



## Experience1986 (8. März 2003)

Hi,

Ich muss unbedingt wissen, wo und ob in der Registry die Version von Microsoft Office vermerkt ist. Hierbei hilft mir nicht der name des schlüssels: Current_User\software\microsoft\office\[version], denn ich brauche diesen Wert in einem Installationsprogramm (Install-US) und dieses kann den namen eines schlüssels nicht auslesen nur werte. Aber wenn ihr wisst, ob install-us dies kann, das würde mir natürlich auch weiterhelfen.


----------

